# First Chemex brew - Practice required.



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Just made my first ever brew in a 6 cup Chemex

45g 1day old Yirgacheffe + 500ml, total brew time 6:45 = very strong and bitter (according to wife)

Next time I will drop to 40g and go up half a notch on the grind, or should I only change 1 thing at a time?

Comments appreciated.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd just change one thing at a time.

You could step up the grind size a touch. 6:45 is long for me, I try to aim for 2:45 to 3:15 depending on beans and roast date.

You could also drop the quantity of coffee in the chemex too. 45g is quite a lot for 500g of water. Start at ~30g - 60g coffee per kilo of water.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Chemex is by far my favourite method for brewed coffee, don't worry you'll get there!

I've always worked off a brew ratio of 60g coffee per litre. Therefore you would only need 30g for a 500ml brew. I normally aim to have it run through between 3 and 4 minutes and you can adjust the grind to control this.

I'm sure there are other methods and advice out there. The important thing is to go with what tastes good for you.


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys, there was a typo in my original post, I meant to say that I would drop to 40g but I will actually drop to 30g and see how I get on. If its still slow then I will go a little coarser on the grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What grinder are you using? Dose between 30-35grms. Don't worry about time - Chemex can run over 5.00mins for 500ml input. For pour over doesn't matter if beans are young - they'll degas during brewing without impacting on brew quality. If you're not using scales, recommend them.


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

The grinder is a Baratza Forte AP and tonight is the first time that I've used it (or any grinder), the grind looked quite fine compared to what I've seen on youtube so I will check the calibration to make sure that it is correct.

Do you weigh during the pour? I just used a measuring jug (and can now see why people buy swan neck kettles).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Reduce the dose to 30g and keep everything else the same. See what you think and report back


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

will do..........


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> For pour over doesn't matter if beans are young - they'll degas during brewing without impacting on brew quality.


Aaahhh I assume that is why you don't need to leave beans for brewed coffee a number of days past roast?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

kikapu said:


> Aaahhh I assume that is why you don't need to leave beans for brewed coffee a number of days past roast?


That's right - the CO2 will degas during brewing. If you really want to discover how good Chemex can be in hitting the tasting notes - get a cheap flour sieve and sieve your dose after putting it through the grinder. You will find that a sieved dose will ramp up the flavour clarity of the brew at the expense of mouthfeel and body. It's a bit of a faff but, trust me, worth it to really understand the key relationship in brewed coffee between flavour clarity and mouthfeel/body.


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Quick update, chemex brewing now sorted. The 30/500 ratio is perfect for me and tonights brew was lovely, even the wife grimaced a little less. The espresso however is a different story and probably worthy of a new thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear.


----------



## zlinuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Your advice was genuinely appreciated.


----------

